# Amazon Prime now has music



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Amazon.com: Prime Music


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Cool. Now if they would have some friggin' movies on Prime worth watching...


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

sirbOOm said:


> Cool. Now if they would have some friggin' movies on Prime worth watching...


+1 to that!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

The song selection is not brilliant either, but it's just more to browse.

Found a decent recent movie: Amazon.com: World War Z [HD]: Brad Pitt, Mireille Enos, Marc Forster, Dede Gardner: Amazon Instant Video


----------

